# Equipment - what are your thoughts?



## SNJHAY99 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have the option to purchase the equipment from the current farm owner. Please let me know your thoughts and a value would help too.

All of the equipment has been garage kept and professionally maintained. Everything was bought new in 2008 except the 770 and one hay wagon. Here is the list.

1996 JD 770
2008 JD 6430 2WD ~400 hrs
JD 625 MOCO
JD 338 Baler
Pequea Rake ~8'
NH Tedder 
Hay Wagon w/ sides
Hay Wagon no sides (older)

What would you pay for this package?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

You may find a better response with more information.

A little more info on the tractor, how many baskets and a model number on the tedder. size of the wagons, what size running gear is under them?

I am not able to help with a value because I am not familiar with the equipment listed. Good luck.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SNJHAY99 said:


> I have the option to purchase the equipment from the current farm owner. Please let me know your thoughts and a value would help too.
> All of the equipment has been garage kept and professionally maintained. Everything was bought new in 2008 except the 770 and one hay wagon. Here is the list.
> 1996 JD 770
> 2008 JD 6430 2WD ~400 hrs
> ...


6430 2wd- open station or cab?
What sizes are the wagons?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

75,000-90,000 depending on the 6430 if it's cab, power quad, premium.

Just a plain 6430 like that with a cab and powerquad tranny.. I would say 55-60k


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Are the moco, baler, rake, and tedder 2008?


----------



## SNJHAY99 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks

All of the equipment is 2008 other than the 770. Also I am only going to working about 35 - 40 acres.

I dont have a ton of details on the tractor. I honestly have no clue what I am looking at. The tractor is a closed cab and not 4wd. That is all I know. this is all completely new to me. It still smelt like a new car inside.

Rake serial number is 81426 - about 6k new
Tedder has 4 baskets - about 6k new
Hay wagon just looks like a trailer with metal sides square tube sides. Maybe 20x10x8 ft. The other one is just a flat wagon, no sides, and maybe 15' long.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SNJHAY99 said:


> I have the option to purchase the equipment from the current farm owner. Please let me know your thoughts and a value would help too.
> All of the equipment has been garage kept and professionally maintained. Everything was bought new in 2008 except the 770 and one hay wagon. Here is the list.
> 1996 JD 770
> 2008 JD 6430 2WD ~400 hrs
> ...


I'll get you close.....JD 770- 9k
JD 6430 2wd - 40k
JD 625 moco - 7k
Rake - (is it a rotary or wheel) 6k
Nh tedder -4k
Hay Wagon- 1500
Hay wagon - 1k
JD 338 - 9k

Alot depends on how many bales have been thru baler, how many acres the tedder has one it, ditto for rake and moco.....I'd say a good price for all pieces of equipment would be about 60-70k or less if I could away with it......very rare to find someone to buy ALL of the equipment....for that reason I would ask him what he wants and offer 50k...you can always go up but not the other way....hth


----------



## SNJHAY99 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you Devil Dog. USMC? Squid here.

Your prices are what I think too. He wants 90k for it all. He is the original owner and has cut about 40 acres. All is in great shape. He is also unwilling to negotiate at this time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SNJHAY99 said:


> Thank you Devil Dog. USMC? Squid here.
> Your prices are what I think too. He wants 90k for it all. He is the original owner and has cut about 40 acres. All is in great shape. He is also unwilling to negotiate at this time.


No, but thanks for your service.....bro was and another a squid.

He's probably about right if you piece it all out and it seems to be in very good shape based upon your description and/or his.....I think of you came to terms around 65k you would be close for ALL of the equipment. If he wants to maximize his dollars, that's the way to do it, by the piece. But that takes a bit of time sometimes and time ain't free for me. I will say, it's very hard to find a 6430 with 400hrs.....ain't many out there like that to estimate on, usually 1k hours or better. Very nice tractors.....would be nice if it was a premium, 3 remotes, mid mount hydraulics, etc. that's the most valuable piece so it can skew the numbers a bit....that rake, is it a rotary rake or a pinwheel rake? Is there a loader on either tractor?

Another thing to consider, is this an out right buy or is he financing this package? If he's financing, that's a whole different ball game, financing needs to be figured either way however.

And yet another thing to consider, why do you want this equipment? What are your intentions for it? 
That's some purty nice equipment for sure for 40 acres of hay.......how much haying do you intend to do?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, Dawg, my thoughts exactly. Whether it's 90 or 65, that's a lot of coin for 40 acres.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

The JD 625 moco should be worth at least 10k......


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I was thinking 50-55k for 6430 
12 for MOCO 
8 for baler and the other stuff an even 20, rake, wagons, Tedder tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> The JD 625 moco should be worth at least 10k......


I agree it should be worth that, I just bought a brand new JD630 for 25k, if it's in good shape I think it would bring 10-12 at auction. But it is 7 yrs old, out of warranty and I'm not sure what type hitch it has or if it has the upgraded cv joint....



Colby said:


> I was thinking 50-55k for 6430
> 12 for MOCO
> 8 for baler and the other stuff an even 20, rake, wagons, Tedder tractor.


I'll have to agree again, if.....it's a power quad plus, has three remotes, 25gpm hydro, etc. But, if it's a synchro with one remote and 15gpm........devils in the details on that 6430. Lots of configs on that series of tractor....could have a IVT but most of those I've seen are mfwd and premiums.....

A real nice set up for sure.....would be nice to have a loader on one of these tractors....not sure how one can make and put up hay without a FEL....I guess you can, but if I had that type of eq, I wouldn't be using a 3pt to move bales....and I don't think this cat did either, I'm bettn one of them has a FEL


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> A real nice set up for sure.....would be nice to have a loader on one of these tractors....not sure how one can make and put up hay without a FEL....I guess you can, but if I had that type of eq, I wouldn't be using a 3pt to move bales....and I don't think this cat did either, I'm bettn one of them has a FEL


Can do hay without a loader because the equipment is for small squares. The baler probably has a wagon chute or maybe a kicker.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Can do hay without a loader because the equipment is for small squares. The baler probably has a wagon chute or maybe a kicker.


That's certainly plausible......


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I do not own a FEL, and we put up quite a bit of hay on a yearly basis. It isn't that I wouldn't like to have one, it just hasn't been in the cards yet. Of course the Bobcat does the work that a FEL would do but a FEL would be handy at times.

As of this year, we don't touch a bale from the windrow to the truck. We rarely touch one when feeding our own stock. We do have to cut strings and use a pitchfork, but that is to be expected.


----------



## SNJHAY99 (Jul 21, 2015)

Guys, thanks a ton. I am looking to keep up the hay on the land. I am brand new to this and don't even know what I don't know yet. Really need to spend some more time around tractors. You guys got way over my quick with the tractor configuration. No front end loade on either tractor, but I want one for some versatility for work. My honest opinion is that it is way more tractor than is needed for the farm. Sure it is nice, but I can probably get everything I actually need for less than the 55k he wants for the tractor.

I am trying to roll the equipment into the financing for the farm but I am not sure how much he is willing to negotiate anymore.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SNJHAY99 said:


> Guys, thanks a ton. I am looking to keep up the hay on the land. I am brand new to this and don't even know what I don't know yet. Really need to spend some more time around tractors. You guys got way over my quick with the tractor configuration. No front end loade on either tractor, but I want one for some versatility for work. My honest opinion is that it is way more tractor than is needed for the farm. Sure it is nice, but I can probably get everything I actually need for less than the 55k he wants for the tractor.
> I am trying to roll the equipment into the financing for the farm but I am not sure how much he is willing to negotiate anymore.


You can.....but I'll tell ya one thing I've learned, and it was expensive....trying to save a dime can cost you dollars in this farming business. How much acreage you trying to hay?

Even spending time around tractors really isn't enuf....you have to operate tractors to really know what it is you want and need. That's one good thing about this package, he's already done some leg work for you.....that's a plus for a green pea. In terms of tractors, hours are the mileage and 400 hrs is not far from new, I can only imagine its a very nice tractor....to replace that tractor with a new one would be somewhere in the order of 90k......probably a 6115r Deere. The most important feature on the tractor is going to be the tranny....many different ones available across all the manufacturing lines. For roadside mowing, a synchro transmission may be all one would need. Could be various "speeds" (gears/ranges) or it could be a power quad (16 speed/gears) and all one has to do is shift on the fly, no clutching needed for gears, usually comes with a left hand reverser which means the tractor can be shuttled between forward and reverse, again without clutching.....absolutely a must (not really, but really) have on a tractor with FEL. The transmission is the main config of the tractor to look at and it makes a big difference in price......another is remote hydraulic connections for implements.....here again, I'm sure this guy had his bases covered and didn't have a tractor that didn't have enuf connections for his eq. 
You are right about a FEL being very handy around the farm.....I could not be without one, very versatile and a necessity around the farm for most, be it a skid steer, telehandler, forklift, or tractor mounted.

Are you buying this guys farm and he wants to sell equipment as well?

You're in the ballpark I think at 65-70k without actually inspecting eq. But if he's only done 40 acres a year, I would bet it's all in very good condition and that has a whole lot to do with resale as well.....ultimately it's worth whatever someone pays for it. Have him price the eq to you and see what he thinks each piece is worth.......get a few pics as well if ya can.....good luck


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree it should be worth that, I just bought a brand new JD630 for 25k, if it's in good shape I think it would bring 10-12 at auction. But it is 7 yrs old, out of warranty and I'm not sure what type hitch it has or if it has the upgraded cv joint....
> 
> I'll have to agree again, if.....it's a power quad plus, has three remotes, 25gpm hydro, etc. But, if it's a synchro with one remote and 15gpm........devils in the details on that 6430. Lots of configs on that series of tractor....could have a IVT but most of those I've seen are mfwd and premiums.....
> 
> A real nice set up for sure.....would be nice to have a loader on one of these tractors....not sure how one can make and put up hay without a FEL....I guess you can, but if I had that type of eq, I wouldn't be using a 3pt to move bales....and I don't think this cat did either, I'm bettn one of them has a FEL


There are 2wd premium's but if I was a guessing man I would say it's a regular model and it for sure only has 16\16 power quad or syrco. Also would guess it has 2 remotes to run the MOCO


----------



## SNJHAY99 (Jul 21, 2015)

Learning new stuff every day with the equipment. I think I can get everything but the tractor for 35K. He wants 55k for the tractor. The stuff is in great shape and lightly used as it seems for equipment having only been used on his 40 acres over the last 8 years. I would love the 6430 but I think I can get a replacement in good shape, dependable, cab, and with a loader in the 75hp range for about 25k.

How important is a cab? Is it needed for anything other than comfort? I have read some posts on it being needed for safety when using a moco.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SNJHAY99 said:


> Learning new stuff every day with the equipment. I think I can get everything but the tractor for 35K. He wants 55k for the tractor. The stuff is in great shape and lightly used as it seems for equipment having only been used on his 40 acres over the last 8 years. I would love the 6430 but I think I can get a replacement in good shape, dependable, cab, and with a loader in the 75hp range for about 25k.
> How important is a cab? Is it needed for anything other than comfort? I have read some posts on it being needed for safety when using a moco.


Up there you can probably get by without a cab....here it's a necessity.....IF you have rocks I would suggest a cab as well. Them rocks can be dangerous but I used to cut without a cab.....I don't have many rocks, mostly sand down here in this poor ass soil.....make sure the curtain is in good shape on the moco, it probably is judging from your description. 
You could buy a nice cab with loader for around 25-30k, I won't be a 6430 but perhaps a 6 series like a 6120, 6400, 6410, etc. gonna have some hours but solid tractors. Like I said before tho, sometimes it can bite you in the ass. Bought my 6420 for 35k and had to put a new transmission in it within the year...... Coulda bought a newer tractor, but then again, I know I have a new tranny, little less worry.

I wouldn't be scared of the tractor for 45-50k. But he's probably not going to sell for that......it's very rare to see a tractor with so few hours, he can probably get that......

Let me ask you this.....how was he gettin the bales off the field and in the barn?

Lets do some math.....moco....8k
Tedder 4k
Baler 8k
Rake 6k
JD 770 9k
Wagons 2.5k

That's about 37.5k so I think he's purty fair at 35k.....sounds like nice equipment as well....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Knowing where the equipment has been, and how taken care of adds value in my book. A lot of used and abused equipment out there that has a reason it is in need of a new home. I am pretty sure gremlins are real and thrive in some used equipment. Need a ghostbuster and a good mechanic to fix and rid of gremlins....


----------



## SNJHAY99 (Jul 21, 2015)

Devil Dawg

He either sells them right out of the field or puts them away by hand. The guy is 60 but a machine. He will sometimes pay for help to put away the bales as well. I was away, but he said he did 600 bales on Tuesday solo. When I got home yesterday, the fields were cut and bales gone.

So, my reluctance to buy the whole package is money. If I had tons of it, I would buy it, but if I had tons of money I probably would not be getting into hay farming either. The other reason is that the property I will own probably has about 18 acres that I can hay. The other 20 acres are owned by the same guy and he is actively trying to sell it. My 35-40 could quickly become 15-20 and then I certainly don't need a 115hp tractor. I know I could sell it later, but I am not sure I want the hassle.

Right now I can roll most of the 35 into my financing and save cash for a more appropriate tractor and upgrades on the farm and house to get a small horse business off the ground.


----------

